# Is BSNL 3G good enough?



## Vignesh B (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been using Vodafone 3G(Mumbai) till now. Since Vodafone doesn't have 3G services in Mangalore, I need to look out for some other service provider. I was going through various service provider's websites and found BSNL having decent tariff plans which suit me - *www.new.bsnl.co.in:8080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/mobile/prepaid.html.

I wanted to know if BSNL is good enough? I mean whether I would be connected 24*7? I don't expect any good from their customer care though(have had terrible experiences with them). Also suggestions about other service providers will be taken into consideration.


----------

